# do i need rear mounts?



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

wanting to put H&R springs with a set of KYB struts (GR2's though, not agx...they claim they have a warranty for up to 2" of drop). so i'm just wondering am i good with just that, or do i need some motivational rear mounts or anything additional?


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

If you want a nice smooth ride, you should get the rear motivational mounts. Small price to pay for high quality ride.

You should also save up and get some motivational shortened struts up front. They will ride incredibly better. Oh, the koni bump stops don't hurt either...

Jun


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i decided on picking up the Koni's and rear motivational mounts... i want to do things right. but all i'm seeing so far is what's on motivational.net, $68 for the Koni's and $125 for the rear mounts...i wonder if that's 125 each? anyone know of a site that can get these for less? any leads are appreciated.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i decided to order a set of KYB-AGX also. so i'm hoping this will be a good setup now, KYB-AGX with H&R springs, koni bumpstops, and motivational rear mounts. not looking to race or anything, just want a marked improvement in handling. and not have to buy new struts/shocks every year or so.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Motivationals are 125 per pair. That means you get two rear mounts for that price. I don't think anyone else resells those mounts. I recently ordered a set of teins and am looking to sell mine... I can post pictures after Sunday. But I know I had a problem with one. The bushing went bad and the shaft was rubbing against the metal wearing it out on one side, but it still works fine.

Let me know if you can wait and/or if you're interested.

Jun


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

shit man...placed my order for them yesterday, didn't see this till just now. i'm sure they're already in the mail by now though....thanks anyway.


----------



## L2daA (Jan 19, 2004)

jun if you're still trying to get rid of the rear mounts, how much? & will they still work fine?


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

L2daA said:


> jun if you're still trying to get rid of the rear mounts, how much? & will they still work fine?


I just took them out of my car last week. Haven't taken them off the struts yet though. They'll work fine. I'll try to get some pictures of them this weekend.

Jun


----------



## L2daA (Jan 19, 2004)

cool !! how much??


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

L2daA said:


> cool !! how much??


Check PM.


----------

